# Seriously, WHAT in MAC makes people break out?



## nannerz84 (Apr 7, 2011)

I know that the fact that MAC products break people out has been covered already, but after looking through the boards, I still can't figure out WHY.  I've done a side by side comparison of MAC ingredients (http://www.specktra.net/forum/list/254) and pore-clogging ingredient lists ...

http://www.zerozits.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&amp;Store_Code=SSC&amp;Category_Code=Article_AcneDetective

http://www.facerealityacneclinic.com/img/Pore%20Clogging%20Ingredients%20in%20Skin%20Care.pdf

http://www.skinpatico.com/Acne-Cosmetics-Acne-Causing-Ingredients.php

... and I don't see any of the ingredients in MAC Studiofix Powder or MAC Studio Finish concealer.

I'm asking because I've been getting terrible acne lately, like teenage acne (I'm 26), so I'm trying to use more non-comedogenic makeup.  In my years of using MAC, I haven't usually broken out this bad, save for a one or two pimples that I always occasionally get ... this recent breakout was really sudden, and I don't think was a direct result of MAC products.  But MAC does feel rather heavy, so I figured I'd do away with it.  Except ... it is so hard to find a replacement that's relatively healthy for your skin.  Color-wise and texture-wise.  I could probably replace Studio Fix, but no other concealer glides on, covers, and blends as well, AND has a variety of shades.  (Well, I'm sure other department store brands do, but most of them are even more expensive than MAC).  I actually looked up the ingredients of a pretty well loved concealer on MUA, Ben Nye, and it had WAY more pore-clogging ingredients. 

Perhaps I should just return to MAC?


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 7, 2011)

Is your skin more on the dry side or oily side? Did this just recently happened? Because of the chemicals in these products, there is a rather conspicuous possibility this product is having a chemical reaction on your skin. Although, there is a chance it could be oxidizing on your skin, that may not even be the case/issue here.

Also, there is a distinct possibility that the acne you are enduring may not be related to the product, if you have used the product previously without having any kind of tribulations. It could be seasonal acne that developes during certain seasons (mainly Winter) and lasts a few months.


----------



## gennett21 (Apr 7, 2011)

I also use some of Mac products like my favorites  Mac studio fix powder and Mac studio Tech. I  have never had an issue with my face breaking out but all of a sudden my face started to break out. At first I was thinking it maybe the Mac studio fix powder because that is like my top foundation so I decided to stop using it for a while and use Clinique foundation, however I still notice that my face is breaking out. At this point I do not have a clue what my problem is I am thinking maybe it hormones or something so I said I was going to finish up my Mac studio fix powder foundations.


----------



## kerasaki (Apr 7, 2011)

I have dry skin, and before trying out MAC foundation, I didn't even know what breakouts are! I won't ever dare use their foundations and powders again!


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 7, 2011)

Where are you breaking out? That can also help and decipher your sudden acne woes. Hormonal shifts can happen and they usually do in your teenage years. Hence teenage acne creams, washes, etc. But it's not uncommon for a women to get that monthly pimple because of hormonal shifts. As it's not uncommon for your hormones to change as you age. We just associate and assume acne with our teenage years.I struggled with hormonal chin acne and skin changes when I was 25-28. It for a better term sucked. Nothing really helped. I'm not talking about your average whitehead...no the big painful ones under your skin. Then just like that my acne was slowly disappearing. It's not perfect. But it's a better place than where I was at. My point..(and yes I have one) is take a close look at your breakouts. My derm helped me with this. Is it isolated to one area? For example: Your forehead? Could it be your hair care products? Is it on your chin? Hormonal? Is it tiny raised sandpaper pimples? Cosmetic? Maybe it's just on one side of your face? Could it be your pillowcase? I would also like to add that the list you did comparisons with your MAC makeup was very informative. They might not raise a risk as pore clogging ingredients for some but not for all. I would recommend your go free of makeup and see if your acne flare ups calm down. Then reintroduce them slowly to see where the problem if any is from your makeup. Good Luck!


----------



## gennett21 (Apr 9, 2011)

Your post was very informative. Lately I have been breaking out on one side of my face, the side that I mostly sleep on and I was wondering if it was my pillow cases. There is just no telling what is going on since so much goes on within the body. I know I have been stressed out a lot so I believe that also has something to do with me breaking out. It just works my nerve since I have never had problems with my skin.


----------



## perlanga (Apr 9, 2011)

I like that full coverage foundation look that MAC foundation gives, but it is breakout city with that stuff. My sister uses it and she breaks out a lot and she's 28, but she's convinced that it's something else.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2011)

For me too much talc in my Select foundation. I have never dared trying another MAC foundation since then, and i won't.


----------



## indiegirl (Apr 9, 2011)

To gennett21 I totally understand! It sucks when all of sudden your skin is problematic. Stress is another demon in a whole other category. Your life gets stressed out and your skin/body suffer. Then you stress about your skin which usually makes it worse. Grrr. Try your best to get plenty of sleep. Sounds simple enough but so many lack the correct amount of rest that they need. My acne/hormonal flare ups got really bad when I started my companies. Not enough sleep,poor diet, and so little 'me' time. Be selfish and realistic about yourself! We are our own worst critics.


----------



## DamnItNanet (Apr 12, 2011)

Where on your face are you breaking out? Are you doing anything differently outside of your makeup routine? Ei: new diet, new face wash, new job, new birth control pill, stress caused by something or someone else? Indiegirl is right to mention that the placement and appearance of your breakouts helps decipher what the problem is. It could be something as simple as a change in your life or routine that's causing the breakouts if you've never had a problem before with the product.


----------



## gennett21 (Apr 12, 2011)

Indiegirl, I totally agree with you about not getting enough sleep and not eating well. I am working on my B.S. degree and most of the times I do not get enough sleep. It is amazing how so many things can cause you to break out that we don't even think about and then here we are trying to narrow the cause down of the break out. lol!  Thankful we have post such as these that allow us to learn something new from one another.


----------



## nyev (Mar 15, 2013)

I know this is an old post, but i feel like i should reply to it.

I have combination type of skin but always clear of pimples since my teenager years - with an exception of few pimples every year. It gets more frequently when i start using foundation on my skin, but not too much maybe 3,4 pimples every year.

However the nightmare started when I use my first MAC foundation, that the skin started becoming so oily (my boyfriend said he could fry eggs on my skin !). It was getting bad but I could not stop using foundation as I am working professionally so makeup is sort of like an essential thing. Until one day I realize I've got 8 pimples on my right cheeck, 3 pimples on my left cheek, and 3 on my forehead. Some of them were real big ones too.

I stopped using MAC foundation and almost straightaway I realize the break out stopped. And the skin isn't too oily anymore.

I don't know if it's because of MAC foundation but I decided to just stay to Revlon. Cheap but gives me peace of mind.


----------



## imaqtee (Oct 20, 2013)

I use Mac Studio Careblend Powder and Studio Finish Concealer. In the pass I was using makeup once a week. Now I use it everyday and my skin have alot of acne now. Mostly around my mouth, chin and cheeks. I have not had acne problems in 10 years, Im 26 now. I have tried changing my face moisturizer and face cleansing to see if that was the problem, its not. I have to keep wearing makeup to cover the acne. What is a different product to use? Oh and I have oily skin.


----------

